# Afghanistan in the UK - documentry



## MikeL (25 Sep 2012)

> Motivated by the desire to find out just what makes smart young people want to join the army and go fight in Afghanistan, we travel to STANTA, a training camp in middle England to meet the esteemed 2 Para, one of the British army’s most elite, and legendarily aggressive, units. They are readying to travel to Helmand Province for Winter and are using a multi-million pound “Afghani Village” in the middle of the British countryside to prepare their new troops for their first visit to the war in Afghanistan. Some of the soldiers, male and female, are just 18 years-old,
> Warning: contains footage that may be upsetting to some viewers.



http://www.vice.com/en_uk/rule-britannia/afghanistan-in-the-uk-part-1-of-5
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/rule-britannia/afghanistan-in-the-uk-part-2-of-5
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/rule-britannia/afghanistan-in-the-uk-part-3-of-5
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/rule-britannia/afghanistan-in-the-uk-part-4-of-5
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/rule-britannia/afghanistan-in-the-uk-part-5-of-5


----------



## Journeyman (26 Sep 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Warning: contains footage that may be upsetting to some viewers.


Maybe that should be emphasized within Parliament on each and every pre-deployment vote.

Mind you, I would have still gone on each and every one of my deployments. Maybe that's the bit that civies don't quite understand -- the fact that, _through their electcted representatives_, we went.


----------

